
The Supreme Court’s Big Data Problem - miraj
https://points.datasociety.net/the-supreme-courts-big-data-problem-9401fa88a3e0#.uud0z0nfg
======
tracker1
If you're applying for a high 6 or even 7 figure job, but your current zip
code seems to have an average income of around 60k, then maybe you aren't
really qualified, do you really belong? Not a real example, but potentially
something someone could consider even from a zip code.

Even though it would be hard to prove such thoughts in a hiring decision, it
could happen.

